# Private Bridges



## mythste (27 Jul 2016)

This is going to sound super petty, and I'm more curious than upset or angry, so please take the following with that in mind!

I was cycling around the Fylde in Lancashire last week with a route I'd planned in Strava and it took me to a private toll bridge across the river Wyre. 
There was a big sign that said "cyclists stop here!", so I did, and a woman came out of her little hut and said "It's 20p for a bike". I literally didn't have 20p on me (I was only a few miles from my parents house - I should carry money, I know!)

Anyway, perfectly politely I said I thought it was unusual for bikes to be charged as we don't cause any damage and we're usually a nice bunch! To which she replied "Oh, the owners don't like cyclists"
_"They don't like cyclists?"_
"You're quite abusive"
_"Am I? I'm incredibly sorry I don't intend to be"_
"No not you, Cyclists"
_"But I am a cyclist!"_
"It doesnt matter, its a private bridge and if you cant pay the toll you can't come across".

... Mental.

I noticed it was free to cross if you where a pedestrian, I chanced my arm by suggesting actually I'd finished riding my bike and I was now a pedestrian with luggage. This idea was not entertained.

For the sake of 20p I'm not going to be writing any complaints, I'd have paid 20p if I'd have had it on me, but after the conversation I had it seemed it was in place as a punishment rather than a tax - if you see my meaning.

Any thoughts? Could I have been a pedestrian? I've a mind, next time I'm headed that way, to be a pedestrian carrying a cycle just to prove a point...


----------



## rugby bloke (27 Jul 2016)

Sounds like something out of Middle Earth. Save your 20p and cycle another route.


----------



## User33236 (27 Jul 2016)

Warburton Bridge, not far from Warrington, is a private toll bridge. Bikes go free and cars are 12p one way and 25p return ( used to be 12 1/2p one way but the 1/2p got dropped and complex rules meant they couldn't raise it to 13p)


----------



## mythste (27 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Did they not take card payment?



I did inquire about apple pay, no joy!


----------



## mythste (27 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Sounds like something out of Middle Earth. Save your 20p and cycle another route.



I think her job title was "Troll".


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jul 2016)

Burning is too good for bridges, a good start tho...


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2016)

We have one here but cyclists go free. Cars however get charged £7 a day ????


----------



## potsy (27 Jul 2016)

This could be the bridge we went across on @ColinJ's forum ride the other year, I somehow got a bit distracted and hadn't realised Colin had paid for us all and ended up paying a further 20p, I still have nightmares at the thought of spending more money than I needed to


----------



## winjim (27 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> This could be the bridge we went across on @ColinJ's forum ride the other year, I somehow got a bit distracted and hadn't realised Colin had paid for us all and ended up paying a further 20p, I still have nightmares at the thought of spending more money than I needed to


Well that's 20p in hand to pay for @mythste to cross then. Try explaining that one to the gatekeeper.


----------



## Bollo (27 Jul 2016)

Was she Joanna Lumley?


----------



## Markymark (27 Jul 2016)

Pick up the bike and walk across. You are then a pedestrian that happens to be carrying a bike. Like to see them arguing that away if protested,


----------



## Rooster1 (27 Jul 2016)

Can we have an abridged version of the post please.


----------



## Markymark (27 Jul 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Can we have an abridged version of the post please.


The suspension is killing me. I'll just have to get over it.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jul 2016)

Who are the owners (apart from a bunch of 'kin' nobbers)?


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jul 2016)

Totally off topic: back in the early 90s, I worked at Liverpool Street station during the redevelopment. Due to nature of the work, we worked at night when the station was closed.

At the end of the shift I _really_ needed to go to the toilet (urinating in the tunnels was commonplace) but some jobsworth said the toilets weren't open to the general public, and anyway I'd have to pay 50p. I didn't have any money on me and said that I was a worker there. But I had an ID card that he didn't _approve of_. 

After a few minutes debate, I was getting to the point of 'no return' and told him that if he didn't let me in *NOW* then he'd have had a BIG pile to clean up. When he saw my urgency, he quickly weighed up the consequences and let me in. 

FFS, jobsworths: don't you just hate them.


----------



## mythste (27 Jul 2016)

Its the Cartford bridge in Great Eccleston, by the way. A quick google tells me that the locals have been urging the council to buy it for years to no avail.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Can we have an abridged version of the post please.


Would you like an attention span?


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2016)

In order to be open to the traffic the owners of the bridge will have some kind of highways agreement with the council or LA. I'd ask to see the clause that specifies pedestrians can not cross if carrying certain types of object.

Can't show it? Then I'm crossing anyway. What you gonna do?


----------



## mythste (27 Jul 2016)

Markymark said:


> Pick up the bike and walk across. You are then a pedestrian that happens to be carrying a bike. Like to see them arguing that away if protested,



This was my thoughts at the time. It was a nice day and added an extra 10 miles onto my journey - they turned out to be 10 lovely miles apart from a 3 mile strip of A road. Can't complain.

But I will next time


----------



## philk56 (27 Jul 2016)

Was it this bridge?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (27 Jul 2016)

Without knowing the full story behind the bridge, the 'usual accompaniments' for a pedestrian to have with them are things like dogs and pushchairs - and things that you might take with you on a walk. 

Bikes aren't a usual accompaniment... you're a dismounted cyclist


----------



## mythste (27 Jul 2016)

Ffoeg said:


> Without knowing the full story behind the bridge, the 'usual accompaniments' for a pedestrian to have with them are things like dogs and pushchairs - and things that you might take with you on a walk.
> 
> Bikes aren't a usual accompaniment... you're a dismounted cyclist



Can you point me in the direction of where I might find documentation supporting that? I've no reason to disbelieve you, but I'm quite curious either way!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (27 Jul 2016)

The Highways Act 1980 (I think - I'd have to check in my magical tome of things like that... which is at work).. but like I said, without know the full story of the bridge it's not possible to ascertain whether that applies or not.

The bottom line is that the structure is private, and you'd need to establish what (if any) public rights exist across the bridge. if there are non, then the owners can charge or allow whatever/whoever they feel like to cross the bridge


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Jul 2016)

Bollo said:


> Was she Joanna Lumley?



I would pay 20p to be given a stern talking to by Joanna Lumley


----------



## Oldbloke (27 Jul 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Would you like an attention span?



Only if you can "swing"it...


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2016)

As @User33236 says....I use Warburton Bridge regularly and its free.
Today I drove over and paid 12p.......I was returning 2 hours later but a return is 25p ......but I understand that 25p allows unlimited crossings for the day.
Sounds like your bridge owner is extremely mean spirited.
NB...When I cycle over W. Bridge they will normally give a friendly wave which is nice.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2016)

There is (or was) a toll bridge near Oxford that charged 5p per car. You cannot imagine the rush hour queues. All that congestion and unnecessary revving of engines for five lousy pence. Suspect the attendant had one of the worst jobs in the world.


----------



## burndust (27 Jul 2016)

How long is the bridge?...I'd have been tempted just to cycle over it anyway...whats the worst they can do?


----------



## srw (27 Jul 2016)

mythste said:


> This is going to sound super petty, and I'm more curious than upset or angry, so please take the following with that in mind!
> 
> I was cycling around the Fylde in Lancashire last week with a route I'd planned in Strava and it took me to a private toll bridge across the river Wyre.
> There was a big sign that said "cyclists stop here!", so I did, and a woman came out of her little hut and said "It's 20p for a bike". I literally didn't have 20p on me (I was only a few miles from my parents house - I should carry money, I know!)
> ...


You're right - it does sound super petty. If you really want to get your own back (but it would make you sound even more super petty), go back with a £50 note and ask for change.


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> You're right - it does sound super petty. If you really want to get your own back (but it would make you sound even more super petty), go back with a £50 note and ask for change.


Nah. Get yourself a bag or two of pennies from the bank, and cycle back and forth a few times.


----------



## jonny jeez (27 Jul 2016)

Its their bridge, they can do what they like.

Go buy your own bridge and then you can make the rules.

Sorry, tough love.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jul 2016)

It'd cost them more than 20 bloody pence to rebuild it!  That'll learn 'em.


----------



## User33236 (27 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> You're right - it does sound super petty. If you really want to get your own back (but it would make you sound even more super petty), go back with a £50 note and ask for change.


Not long after moving to the area I was driving home and came across Warburton Bridge. Never knew it was toll so wasn't prepared for it and only had £20 notes on me. They let me off with the 12p. I think my obvious not local accent helped


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Jul 2016)

Threaten them with Three Billy Goats Gruff.


----------



## mythste (27 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> You're right - it does sound super petty. If you really want to get your own back (but it would make you sound even more super petty), go back with a £50 note and ask for change.



Thanks, but I don't


----------



## mythste (27 Jul 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Its their bridge, they can do what they like.
> 
> Go buy your own bridge and then you can make the rules.
> 
> Sorry, tough love.



I thought it was an interesting topic to bring up, no love required - tough or otherwise!


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Jul 2016)

I think it sounds like a good place for a Cycle Chat group ride, all with 20x 1p coins on the way out, and then each with a £10 note on the way back...


----------



## mythste (27 Jul 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> I think it sounds like a good place for a Cycle Chat group ride, all with 20x 1p coins on the way out, and then each with a £10 note on the way back...



We'd deffo get the pennies back and then some on the way back! Nice idea, poor execution


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Jul 2016)

mythste said:


> We'd deffo get the pennies back and then some on the way back! Nice idea, poor execution



Yeah - fair point! Twenty pennies each both ways then.


----------



## S-Express (27 Jul 2016)

Private Bridges - wasn't he one of the 'second row' characters in Dad's Army ?


----------



## nickyboy (27 Jul 2016)

I seem to remember a private toll bridge in Shrewsbury that was about 20p for a car. No idea about cyclists. Paging @Rickshaw Phil


----------



## PaulSecteur (27 Jul 2016)

Sounds like it was a local bridge for local people... we'll have no trouble here.


----------



## subaqua (27 Jul 2016)

You could probably dismount and wheel and be a pedestrian . Zebra crossings likely set precedent


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2016)

Potsy is right. I _did_ take us that way on one forum ride. We had gone over there so we could call in at a nearby ice cream parlour and when we were eating our ice creams I announced that I would pay the tolls on the bridge so not to be surprised if I sprinted off before we get to the bridge. Just ride on through ...

The toll woman came out and I paid for us, and told her to allow the following cyclists through. I then set off at a gentle pace and expected to be caught up shortly afterwards. There was some delay. When potsy and co caught up I asked what the hold-up had been and was told that it was due to everyone being accosted by toll woman for cash! 

Serves 'em right for not listening to me!

Blimey ... is there no obscure subject not catered for by YouTube ...!


----------



## iggibizzle (27 Jul 2016)

Yep near me cartford bridge. I don't mind paying it. Saves a big detour if you need to use it.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2016)

As a non-cycling aside to charging for crossing a bridge, the Dartford Crossing, ie: the Queen Elizabeth Bridge, was supposed to only be a toll bridge until the cost had been recuperated. 
Strangely enough, just before that happened, it was sold the the French, who, conveniently, forgot about that particular clause in the contract.
,


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jul 2016)

User33236 said:


> Not long after moving to the area I was driving home and came across Warburton Bridge. Never knew it was toll so wasn't prepared for it and only had £20 notes on me. They let me off with the 12p. I think my obvious not local accent helped


I live very close to Warby Bridge and used to cross it regularly by car to and from the airport.

More than once I've seen the "only gotta twenty" excuse and more than once seen multiple bags of copper given in change.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jul 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> As a non-cycling aside to charging for crossing a bridge, the Dartford Crossing, ie: the Queen Elizabeth Bridge, was supposed to only be a toll bridge until the cost had been recuperated.
> Strangely enough, just before that happened, it was sold the the French, who, conveniently, forgot about that particular clause in the contract.
> ,


Or in reality the government changed the "toll" into a "charge" once the cost had been recuperated. At some point the toll administration was subcontracted to a French company, but now isn't.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2016)

T4tomo said:


> Or in reality the government changed the "toll" into a "charge" once the cost had been recuperated. At some point the toll administration was subcontracted to a French company, but now isn't.


Yet still we pay....


----------



## Roadrider48 (28 Jul 2016)

PaulSecteur said:


> Sounds like it was a local bridge for local people... we'll have no trouble here.


There is a Swansea!


----------



## Houthakker (28 Jul 2016)

burndust said:


> How long is the bridge?...I'd have been tempted just to cycle over it anyway...whats the worst they can do?



A short while ago a club from out of the area rode over this bridge without realising that the toll applied to cyclists (The attendent is usualy slow to come out and acost you) and the owner took off after them in his van, nearly knocking some of them off and threatening all sorts of violence to them!


----------



## iggibizzle (28 Jul 2016)

Yes there were videos of that on FB. The bridge isn't long but the owners house sits right on it. It's his driveway basically.


----------



## markharry66 (28 Jul 2016)

Keeps someone in a job and its 20p hardly minimum wage is it.


----------



## Venod (28 Jul 2016)

I use Aldwark Bridge on occasions, I have never had any problems and its free for cyclists, but I don't think thats the case for everybody as the name of this Strava Segment suggests otherwise.

https://www.strava.com/segments/5064278


----------



## burndust (28 Jul 2016)

Houthakker said:


> A short while ago a club from out of the area rode over this bridge without realising that the toll applied to cyclists (The attendent is usualy slow to come out and acost you) and the owner took off after them in his van, nearly knocking some of them off and threatening all sorts of violence to them!


jeez...what a total arse the owner seems to be


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Jul 2016)

Afnug said:


> I use Aldwark Bridge on occasions, I have never had any problems and its free for cyclists, but I don't think thats the case for everybody as the name of this Strava Segment suggests otherwise.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/segments/5064278


That's interesting! I go across this bridge at least once a month and they have never been anything other than super friendly (and free!)


----------



## Stinboy (28 Jul 2016)

In these circumstances I would have politely explained that I don't have the 20p with me, but will pay twice next time through. Surely that is a reasonable compromise?

Sounds like a nice extension to your ride though so everyones a winner I suppose


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jul 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I seem to remember a private toll bridge in Shrewsbury that was about 20p for a car. No idea about cyclists. Paging @Rickshaw Phil




That's Kingsland Bridge and yes the toll is 20p for a car. It's not a way I generally cycle as there are several more convenient ways into the town centre so I had to look up what the charge is for a cyclist; it's a penny, the same as for a pedestrian, and collected in an honesty box.


----------



## Banjo (28 Jul 2016)

The private bridge at Witney near Haye on Wye is free for bikes.

they also sell tea and coffee at very reasonable prices.


----------



## User6179 (28 Jul 2016)




----------



## screenman (28 Jul 2016)

Stinboy said:


> In these circumstances I would have politely explained that I don't have the 20p with me, but will pay twice next time through. Surely that is a reasonable compromise?
> 
> Sounds like a nice extension to your ride though so everyones a winner I suppose



I have given out over 20 inner tubes, even fitted them for most people, along with tea/coffee, cold drinks and cakes, since I moved to this spot. Despite all the cyclists promising to return with goodies not one has, did have a nice card from one nice couple from afar though.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> I have given out over 20 inner tubes, even fitted them for most people, along with tea/coffee, cold drinks and cakes, since I moved to this spot. Despite all the cyclists promising to return with goodies not one has, did have a nice card from one nice couple from afar though.


Do you get a lot of glass and/or thorns on the roads round you!


----------



## screenman (28 Jul 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Do you get a lot of glass and/or thorns on the roads round you!



No I live at the end of the Bardney to Woodhall Spa summer route, which the farmer decided to top up with road chippings and glass lots of it. Basically you have a nice Tarmac path that runs for 7 miles and ends with 1 miles of rubbish surface along with plenty of hawthorne cuttings.

If I see a cyclist leaning over their bike as I look out from my garden or any back window over the track I know that I have got to go and offer help. I always have a stock of tubes, the next lot will need longer valves though as we seem to be getting more deep rim jobs.

http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/Lincoln_to_Boston_via_Water_Rail_Way-Cycle-Route-4424.html

See write up by somebody on there who mentions the track.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2016)

Good on you, curses on the farmer! What was he/she thinking? Was it just stupidity, or are they trying to send a message that cyclists are not welcome!


----------



## screenman (28 Jul 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Good on you, curses on the farmer! What was he/she thinking? Was it just stupidity, or are they trying to send a message that cyclists are not welcome!



It was cheap and this is Lincolnshire. Which may also explain why nobody has been back to replace a tube, but for sure it will not stop me giving more away.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Jul 2016)

This thread really makes me want to own a bridge.


----------



## subaqua (28 Jul 2016)

its corporal tunnel and sergeant underpass who are the proper orrible ones. oh and Major delay is a git too


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have one here but cyclists go free. Cars however get charged £7 a day ????




Hell it must be a long bridge if it takes cars all day to get across it.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jul 2016)

I had a similar experience this evening. Hot and sweaty after a ride, I stopped at a shop on Shepherds Bush Road for a can of beer. I was disgusted that the owner wouldn't let me have one when I told him I didn't have any money. Is there no limit to peoples' pettiness? Anybody would have thought it was his beer, FFS.


----------



## Banjo (29 Jul 2016)

Anyone know if a private bridge owner can charge what they like ?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 Jul 2016)

User33236 said:


> Warburton Bridge, not far from Warrington, is a private toll bridge. Bikes go free and cars are 12p one way and 25p return ( used to be 12 1/2p one way but the 1/2p got dropped and complex rules meant they couldn't raise it to 13p)


I used to drive a car which fitted under the barrier at Warburton Bridge and it was on my way to work. I know this because one day late on, I was blasting to work and expected the toll be be unmanned (it usually was at that time, about 9.30pm) and the barrier to be up, but there was someone still there - cue a massive screech of tyres and ducking of head (it was an open top) and I came to a stop about five yards past the barrier, reversed, apologised, paid my money and sped off again. The look on the lady's face was priceless.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jul 2016)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I used to drive a car which fitted under the barrier at Warburton Bridge and it was on my way to work. I know this because one day late on, I was blasting to work and expected the toll be be unmanned (it usually was at that time, about 9.30pm) and the barrier to be up, but there was someone still there - cue a massive screech of tyres and ducking of head (it was an open top) and I came to a stop about five yards past the barrier, reversed, apologised, paid my money and sped off again. The look on the lady's face was priceless.


You are Hans Meixner and ICMFP.
http://www.placetobe.info/berlinwall/escapes/driving-through-the-berlin-wall/


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jul 2016)

Banjo said:


> Anyone know if a private bridge owner can charge what they like ?


Don't know if it applies to all toll bridges but ones I know of are regulated by government. The Kingsland Bridge company had to apply to the Department of Transport when they wanted to raise their prices: Link to the official document.


----------



## Winnershsaint (30 Jul 2016)

This is near to me.
http://www.whitchurchbridge.com/rates.html#Cash


----------

